# Spraying installed crown Molding



## lesleya (Aug 19, 2012)

We are moving into a new home, and the crown molding is white and has not been painted in 10 years. We would like to paint in place, rather than removing. Should we spray or use a brush? If we spray, or have a painter spray, show do we ensure it doesn't get all over the walls and floor?
Also, any recommendation of color for white modern crown molding?
Thanks
Les


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Just brush it , white, if the rest of the trim is white


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Prep it right ( lightly sand it for adhesion ) and use the right paint ( a quantity trim paint , probably with a little sheen-) and use a brush. 
If you had to ask the question- you don't know how to set up to spray, so don't.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You will spend as much time masking for spraying as you will just doing it with a nice angled sash brush. I would use an off white rather than a pure bright white. Bright whites can make things around them look dirty or dull and are too stark in their own right. IMO


----------



## lesleya (Aug 19, 2012)

*Just wanted guidance*

Thanks sdsester, brushjockey, and chrisn. Would your advise change if I were hiring a painter? I am in fact hiring a painter to do this work for me, but as I go out for bids, I was looking for guidance, so that I have some knowledge as the bids come back in the event that some come back convincing me to brush and others come back convincing me to spray.

In your feeedback you mention a good trim paint, and an off white. Can you share with me what you would consider a good trim paint, any any off white colors you have used in the past that you have liked.
Many thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Honestly, I have never heard of a painter spraying crown molding in place.......just too much masking/taping/prep.........risky business if there's any sort of mishap with the sprayer.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

navajo white oil from benjamin moore. we used to spray all the trim in a house but we were painting the walls and ceilings after.
use a brush and good quality paint from a paint store.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Pick a painter that you feel knows what they're doing, not based on price. 
And if they know what they're doing- they will have there own system- preferred products and procedures. 

I would not want my clients dictating my paint choices because they read it on a forum- i would want them to listen to why i choose what i choose. 

For instance... People read on Consumer Reports about how wonderful Behr is. Most painters hate the stuff. There are reasons...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

lesleya said:


> Thanks sdsester, brushjockey, and chrisn. Would your advise change if I were hiring a painter? I am in fact hiring a painter to do this work for me, but as I go out for bids, I was looking for guidance, so that I have some knowledge as the bids come back in the event that some come back convincing me to brush and others come back convincing me to spray.
> 
> In your feeedback you mention a good trim paint, and an off white. Can you share with me what you would consider a good trim paint, any any off white colors you have used in the past that you have liked.
> Many thanks!:thumbsup:


I doubt many pro painters are going to want to spray the trim. Maybe if the home is empty but even then it is so much work to mask everything off and cover floors and things. The person spraying would have to chase the spray with a brush anyhow. 

As for paint first settle on the sheen you want and then go with the highest quality paint store 100 percent acrylic you can find. 

Just looked at the Benjamin Moore Off-White Colors fan. It has more than 150 possibilities with 15 pre-mixed. Suggesting one for you without seeing other wall colors, floor colors, etc. would not be appropriate. 

I will say that in the past I have used Atrium White a lot as it is a bit warmer than white white. Super white has more yellow yet. I have used Navajo White mainly for antique office spaces and it is almost a beige. Other whites in the collection have different colors like blues and greens mixed in them. All depends on your situation. 

There is no law on the books saying your trim has to be white or off white. In fact, there was a time when it was considered kind of cheap to have all white trim. I think a nice off white can serve as a unifying element and especially if the crown molding is consistent through the house.


----------



## Expert Paint (Jul 24, 2012)

i spray crown molding in place all the time!?!??! its fast and looks way better. as long as you dont have furniture in the way and the painter can get in and mask floors. . otherwise it will be very expensive with the more masking that needs to be done. typically i never do just a crown molding job though. i spray it when im painting the whole room base/case/walls/crown/ceiling.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Expert Paint said:


> i spray crown molding in place all the time!?!??! its fast and looks way better. as long as you dont have furniture in the way and the painter can get in and mask floors. . otherwise it will be very expensive with the more masking that needs to be done. typically i never do just a crown molding job though. i spray it when im painting the whole room base/case/walls/crown/ceiling.



Aye- and there's the rub.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not saying there is not a place for spraying. I seldom had the luxury of having empty spaces. If I had room after room of trim to paint and could get at it without extensive masking I would consider it. I did not do enough interior spraying to consider myself great at it, and never bought the equipment, so usually brought somebody in when the job called for it.


----------



## Expert Paint (Jul 24, 2012)

you guys really dont spray crown/trim/base/case or doors? ? ?. . . .and sdsester actually sprays/back brushes it??? this is interior crown we are talking about not rough sawn ext siding?? spraying is the only guaranteed way to get a glass smooth finish?? i guess maybe im just just in a super high-end market where that look is demanded


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't hurt your arm patting yourself on the back..:thumbsup:

I work in res redo. Spraying in occupied homes is often much harder or not possible than new or addition work.
And also in older homes, which I also work in very often- a quality brush job looks more appropriate to the age and also the existing work.
Not everybody does one thing because there is more than one way to do things...


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Expert Paint, I have to disagree with you about getting that glass-like finish with a brush. It is done all the time.........I use SW's Proclassic and you would be hard pressed to tell the difference between spray and brush. I think what we're getting at is that to setup up for a small bit of crown moulding and NOTHING ELSE is a tremendous time consumer when the job could be completed just as quickly and maybe even faster with a brush. Just sayin.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Expert Paint said:


> you guys really dont spray crown/trim/base/case or doors? ? ?. . . .and sdsester actually sprays/back brushes it??? this is interior crown we are talking about not rough sawn ext siding?? spraying is the only guaranteed way to get a glass smooth finish?? i guess maybe im just just in a super high-end market where that look is demanded


 
1) no
2) no
You might be in a super high end market but I bet we all have those clients.
I, for one , cannot imagine going into a 5 million dollar home and spraying the crown in a bedroom and doing it profitably:no:, any home for that matter.And yes you CAN get a glass like finish without a sprayer.


----------

